# Special Blend Jacket question...



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey guys, nub here! 

Quick question, I just bought a Special Blend jacket Bronx earth cord, Material: velvet, I cant seem to find it online when I try to compare prices with the one that I bought. Did anybody ever hear of EARTH CORD? if so, is it a 2007? and I actually paid $249 for it, does anybody know if that is a descent price, it was on sale from $370.


----------

